# SF display question



## Solscud007 (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there a list of part numbers for SF plexi displays


----------



## willrx (Feb 7, 2009)

Good question.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 8, 2009)

It's an interesting question, but I fear the answer will be that you have to be an official SF dealer with a substantial throughput to get your hands on one of these displays. They probably make the dealers pay for them, too. Maybe SizeXVs will be along soon to tell us more...


----------



## QtrHorse (Feb 8, 2009)

Any pictures of what they look like?


----------



## WillnTex (Feb 8, 2009)

You mean the little bent platic ones or one of these. Wife won't let me bring it in the house. It stays in the workshop.

This one is about 6.5':devil:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Dang i want one of those....


One of these days...when i find someone crazy enough in the US that will 
sell me one and pack it up safely for its trip to Norway.




Like thats gonna happen...


Well i wont give up!!



Solscud..
Everywhere i have checked they say that they are for dealers only and 
not everyone qualifies.

Id love to be able to take a sneak peak at the things available to dealers.


But for now,i guess beeing at the right palce at the right time will have to do.

Benny


----------



## WillnTex (Feb 8, 2009)

I've got a box of those displays somewhere I just can't remember where.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Tease :naughty:


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 9, 2009)

WillnTex said:


> I've got a box of those displays somewhere I just can't remember where.


 
 :naughty:


----------



## seale_navy (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah.. i would love to have the small plastic surefire cube.. just to display the surefire torch..


----------



## brighterisbetter (Feb 9, 2009)

DM51 said:


> It's an interesting question, but I fear the answer will be that you have to be an official SF dealer with a substantial throughput to get your hands on one of these displays. They probably make the dealers pay for them, too.


That's pretty much what I was told by a SF rep when inquiring about becoming a dealer. Without getting into specifics, annual sales must exceed a certain amount before even becoming eligible to purchase a display case; lets just say it is a lot. :huh:


----------



## willrx (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm still unsure of any part numbers. As far as obtaining one, I imagine the likelihood will increase due to the number of retailers unfortunately having to liquidate assets. Being at the right place at the right time will be the key. Also, go to shops that have what you are looking for and make an offer-you might be surprised.


----------



## WillnTex (Feb 9, 2009)

Used to they were free depending on dealer level. At the time I got that one it was the largest one they offered. I never bought it they just shipped it to me one day.


----------



## ShortArc (Feb 9, 2009)

I vaguely remember that $30K spent as a dealer with Surefire gets you one of those for free. That could have changed though. 
They are very well constructed and weigh a ton. I was lucky to find one within a 300 mile radius from me. Shipping is a costly proposition should you find one for sale.


----------



## WillnTex (Feb 9, 2009)

I tried to get some of those clear Plexiglas chairs with the Sure Fire logo that that had at the trade shows in their booth when I was still a dealer. That was the only thing I wanted at the time that I did not get.


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well thanks to Carpenter, I got a bent plastic one.

I made a contact in NY who says he might be able to help out. We will see if things come out.

Im only looking for the small plastic stands. but eventually the display case.


----------



## QtrHorse (Feb 9, 2009)

Does that mean you are looking for something like the Ebay item below? Are you looking for the complete unit or just the little clear plastic stands?

Surefire Display


----------



## NotSoBrightBob (Feb 10, 2009)

I recently coordinated the sale of one of these 6' tall display cases from a local retailer. A CPFr drove a LONG way to get it. I believe the tall 6 foot display would be uneconomical to ship by common folk using a UPS or something like that.

As noted above I doubt Surefire is real excited about consumers getting a hold of these but I have read a surefire retail agreement and it doesn't specifically tell the retailer what they can and can't do with the display cabinets.

I would suggest hitting all the local retailers and putting a bug in their ear that you're interested in buying it so if they decide to remodel you could hit pay dirt. In the one I worked with the retailer was remodeling and the surefires just weren't selling so the case was taking up valuable retail space. Everybody won and I can't for the life of me understand why Surefire would care. It was either sell it or put it in a landfill. This way Surefire's name is still prominently displayed in a Flashoholics collection.

Just my 2 cents.

Bob


----------



## Team Member (Feb 10, 2009)

Since I already have one of the larger display cabinets, I´m now trying to get hold of one of the smaller floorstanding cabinets.


----------



## willrx (Feb 10, 2009)

Me too! If you find more than one, send it to me. It's not that far right?


----------



## Team Member (Feb 11, 2009)

willrx said:


> Me too! If you find more than one, send it to me. It's not that far right?



Yeah, not far at all.. I might even drive by and drop it off at your doorstep..



:nana:


----------



## willrx (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the good sense of humor, we can all use that right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xrunner (Feb 16, 2009)

Rumor has it that when you aren't a dealer and purchase your 100th Surefire the SF Fairy drops one off for you. :naughty:

Only problem in my case was the fairly delivered it to my garage. Want to see who your true friends are? Ask someone to carry one of these suckers up three switch-back flights of stairs with you!

I don't have wife... and hence mine can live inside.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 20, 2009)

I prefer the counter version:






.


----------



## csshih (Feb 21, 2009)

DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## m3m4 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## willrx (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone identify a part number?


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't recall any particular part number. It just showed up one day.

.


----------



## Search (Feb 23, 2009)

We have three dealers in Jackson, TN that sell Surefire lights:

Gander Mountain (Overpriced)
Outdoors Inc. (Slightly overpriced)
The Great Outdoor Store (I buy my batteries and bought my 6P and 6PL there)

Only Outdoors Inc. has a display.

I'm sure if you found somewhere like this and said hey look I'm interested in buying this when the day comes you guys get rid of it.

Maybe they send them back, maybe they throw them out.

If the latter is true, I'm sure you could leave a phone number and take it or buy it when the day comes.

I don't see why Surefire would want them back.

However, why not buy or build some type of display and slap some Surefire stickers on it?

You could make it's dimensions suit you're needs..


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 20, 2010)

I know this info is a little old. but I got close to getting the glass cabinet. a store was closing down and I put my name on it. I called a few days later and the employee said that the Rep came and took it back. 

But I just got my first Surefire display case. for a whopping $50.


----------



## Meganoggin (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Solscud, try some Meguiars Plastx on the clear plastic - it really gets the little swirls and scratches out. You will find it in the auto detailing section of your favourite retailer.

p.s. See you in July :twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I will do that.


----------



## JNewell (Jun 20, 2010)

Remember when LAPG closed these out? Very cool and very cheap.


----------

